# Show your saws thread!



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2011)

Show off your saws! Cant get the whole 880 in a pic. lol


----------



## tw40x81 (Apr 6, 2011)

My little 372xp (at least compared to the logs)


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2011)

tw40x81 said:
			
		

> My little 372xp (at least compared to the logs)



That's bringing a Gun to the fight!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2011)

Mt Ski Bum said:
			
		

>




Stretched 880 always a nice choice! lol


----------



## ironpony (Apr 6, 2011)

hey Jay,

this is a REAL saw


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2011)

ironpony said:
			
		

> hey Jay,
> 
> this is a REAL saw



lol I seen one on youtube that the motor blow just before the cut. Bet there shots where full!


----------



## Thistle (Apr 6, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> ironpony said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha I seen that one too


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I put a slime green inter-tube in my splitter tire Saturday and when I blew it up, the tire it exploded everywhere........I thought I was dead there for a min...lol took a couple hours to calm back down. (only hit it with 40psi) slime green everywhere!


----------



## Thistle (Apr 6, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :bug: OMG. I bet you needed clean shorts,I would  :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went to tsc to get a new tire with slime all over me....Guy just laugh....I was still a litte shaken. Loud kaabooom and slime (thought it was my guts) flying everywhere. Wish it was on video.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 6, 2011)

That'd win top prize for sure lol


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 6, 2011)

A couple from the stable.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's my overweight and underpowered 029 with its little bro MS180. Not the most impressive fleet, but they work just fine for me. The 029 has been in the family since '96 and I bought the MS180 for $100 two years ago.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Here's my overweight and underpowered 029 with its little bro MS180. Not the most impressive fleet, but they work just fine for me. The 029 has been in the family since '96 ans I bought the MS180 for $100 two years ago.



We have a running joke on the 180 but it is a good little saw! I had an 029 back in the day on the landscape crew.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 6, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> A couple from the stable.



Like to see a video of the Pro eating!


----------



## peterc38 (Apr 6, 2011)

Left to right:

Husky 346XP

Stihl MS361

Husky 371XP


----------



## smokinj (Apr 7, 2011)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> Left to right:
> 
> Husky 346XP
> 
> ...



All 3 Awsome saws!


----------



## Thistle (Apr 7, 2011)

Echo 280E
475 w/long bar
475 w/Alaskan Mill
Super 380


----------



## smokinj (Apr 7, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Echo 280E
> 475 w/long bar
> 475 w/Alaskan Mill
> Super 380



We run the same type set up....LOVE the top handle echo!


----------



## Thistle (Apr 7, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know I cant say enough good things about that tough little sucker!  My first saw,it was late HS grad/Xmas present almost 30 yrs ago.Not as fast as newer ones,about 8000 rpms I believe.But only 7.5 lbs & has incredible balance,been dropped a couple times when younger I used to climb/prune with it,started right up.I've noticed in the past few months they're going for $50-100 on ebay in good running condition.I dont like the newer 280's,not the same design.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Apr 7, 2011)

Here is my lineup and the 5' bar that came with the 2095 that I haven't had the cajones, I mean opportunity, to use yet.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 7, 2011)

SolarAndWood said:
			
		

> Here is my lineup and the 5' bar that came with the 2095 that I haven't had the cajones, I mean opportunity, to use yet.




Nice! Thats a milling bar much easier to handle with two people.lol 60 inch bar is a MONSTER! Its worth some money.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 7, 2011)

New Baby.  And tired old hat.  And the tree that caused the arrival of the new baby.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Apr 7, 2011)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> Left to right:
> 
> Husky 346XP
> 
> ...



Peter, don't you use those saws, they look way too prestine.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 7, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A picture of that would have been a candidate for picture of the year! Sure wish I'd been there.  :lol:


----------



## smokinj (Apr 7, 2011)

Backwoods Savage said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like an ipd going off. Never Have I seen a tire and tube blow like that...Went to the store with slime green everywhere. Didnt even think about it till the salesman was laughing at me......


----------



## lukem (Apr 7, 2011)

361 after having slain a load of rock hard hedge and black locust.  No pic of the 031AVe.


----------



## Thistle (Apr 7, 2011)

lukem said:
			
		

> 361 after having slain a load of rock hard hedge and black locust.  No pic of the 031AVe.



That's * Pure Gold * right there!! Better than money in the bank (almost lol)


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 7, 2011)

In Order:
The Prized 028
(again)

This is the Super 250 taken over lunch break. In several pieces while I work on it

Oh you meant chainsaws.... Oh well

No pictures of the Mac15 (i'll dig around on the computer some more)
No pictures of the Legendary Super Steel...


----------



## ecocavalier02 (Apr 8, 2011)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> peterc38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i was gonna say the same thing. lol. those ssaws need to be broken in. lol quick come over here and help me cut some wood will gettem ruffed up for ya.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 8, 2011)

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## maxed_out (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Danno, love that 250.  I'd bet she cuts real nice.  

for giggles, I have a 1-41, two 1-42's and a 1-72.  I use them once in a while, amazes me that that run so well.  I guess they came out in the 60's? so that makes them what 40-50 years old.  These old girls all run 404 chain.  I can switch all their bars and chains to the Huskie which really makes for some interesting setups.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Here's a few of mine.



Is that the 372?


----------



## Thistle (Apr 8, 2011)

maxed_out said:
			
		

> Hey Danno, love that 250.  I'd bet she cuts real nice.
> 
> for giggles, I have a 1-41, two 1-42's and a 1-72.  I use them once in a while, amazes me that that run so well.  I guess they came out in the 60's? so that makes them what 40-50 years old.  These old girls all run 404 chain.  I can switch all their bars and chains to the Huskie which really makes for some interesting setups.



 According to Chainsaw Collectors Website :

1-41  March 1960 to February 1961

1-42  March 1961 to April 1962

1-73 May 1962 - 1963

Myself,I'd love to have a SP125,CP125 or their predecessor,the 797. Basically the same unit,with minor cosmetic changes over the period.Production from 1967 to 1977.Can go from $400 to over $700 in good running condition on Ebay,I'm hoping to get lucky someday.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 8, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First pic is, last pic is the 281


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 8, 2011)

Thistle said:
			
		

> Myself,I'd love to have a SP125,CP125 or their predecessor,the 797.


agreed. A man can dream, right? The Super 250 will be pulling a .404 on a 36" bar when I'm done with it. Trying to see what sprocket options I have as the thing is a monster with torque, but runs WOT at something like 6,000RPMS.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2011)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look like the same saw..lol How many cc's on a 281?


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 8, 2011)

The 281 is Huge and Heavy....made the 660 I had here for a while look small and feel light.

It's 80CC, but is ported and running gasketless. It will get traded soon, as I really have a use for anything that big. It was just a fun project. My 372 pulls a 28" bar just fine.


----------



## maxed_out (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Thistle.  50 years old and they still run just fine.  I wonder if my news saws will make it that long.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> Thistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can it be set up on 3/8 0.63?


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 8, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see why not.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats the way to go....404 is a much harder set up for grinding and you have a narrow kerf win win!


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is my crew Stihl 660 with 36 inch bar, Stihl 390 with 20 inch, Husqvarna 50 with 16 inch bar.  25 inch bar in the cover and my brand new Alaskan Mill.  I have a McCullough 14 inch that doesn't get much playing time anymore.


----------



## mayhem (Apr 8, 2011)

New toy time!  Husqvarna 359 fresh off the showroom floor.

Sure is pretty...I'll get it good and dirty this weekend.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2011)

GolfandWoodNut said:
			
		

> Here is my crew Stihl 660 with 36 inch bar, Stihl 390 with 20 inch, Husqvarna 50 with 16 inch bar.  25 inch bar in the cover and my brand new Alaskan Mill.  I have a McCullough 14 inch that doesn't get much playing time anymore.




Thats SweeeT!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 8, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> New toy time!  Husqvarna 359 fresh off the showroom floor.
> 
> Sure is pretty...I'll get it good and dirty this weekend.



There it is! Thought you where just telling a story...lol


----------



## Naandme (Apr 8, 2011)

Here is most of mine my 066 is not in there, so there is a little broke ms180, ms250, ms290, 028av, 028super, 455 rancher, 245 huskey, ms440, 064, 056av thats about it. lol


----------



## orionrogue (Apr 9, 2011)

I gots chainsaw envy... :-/


----------



## WES999 (Apr 9, 2011)

Here is my little collection, none of them were purchased new. The Remington was was in the basement when I bought my house. The others were ether freebies or bought used and repaired/ rebuilt.
The three I use are the Husky 350 and the Husky 36 and McCulloch electric with the chainsaw buddy.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 9, 2011)

How do you like the chainsaw buddy? My wife bought me one for my birthday a couple years ago, but I have not used it yet.


----------



## WES999 (Apr 9, 2011)

It actually works pretty well. It is good for cutting small branches.
It is a good idea to use on a small lightweight saw, otherwise the saw gets a bit front heavy.
Mine is mounted on a small cheap Mculloch electric.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 9, 2011)

If I use it, I'll put it on my MS180.


----------



## Mt Ski Bum (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's my new Stihl 250 (sorry jay, I don't really own a stretched 880  %-P )


----------



## smokinj (Apr 12, 2011)

Mt Ski Bum said:
			
		

> Here's my new Stihl 250 (sorry jay, I don't really own a stretched 880  %-P )



All nice and shinny looks good...The 880 in a cross cut is slow unless the wood is very large.


----------



## skyline (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry Jay I only have pictures of my little ones ;-)


----------



## skyline (Apr 18, 2011)

The first picture didn't come through last time. Try again.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2011)

skyline said:
			
		

> The first picture didn't come through last time. Try again.




Awesome...I think one of those would look great on my MANTEL!


----------



## skyline (Apr 18, 2011)

Jay, I hear you. For now, I'll stick to the misery whip variety above the mantel. 
My father-in-law (a logger for 50+ yrs) got the blue one for xmas. We got it running but either end was a beast to hold to. The other one next to my 372 is in use at a friends saw mill.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 18, 2011)

skyline said:
			
		

> Jay, I hear you. For now, I'll stick to the misery whip variety above the mantel.
> My father-in-law (a logger for 50+ yrs) got the blue one for xmas. We got it running but either end was a beast to hold to. The other one next to my 372 is in use at a friends saw mill.



Awesome. I would Like to get hold of a nice working one and every once in a while take it down and run it for fun. Dont know how the gf would do with that one....lol


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Is that blue one a Disston?
Edit: or maybe a Titan Bluestreak?


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Apr 19, 2011)

5100 and a 660

WB


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2011)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> 5100 and a 660
> 
> WB



660 full wrap thats a hoss. Nice combo!


----------



## MofoG23 (Apr 19, 2011)

How I broke in my 361 (pulling the 25" bar)...


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2011)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> How I broke in my 361 (pulling the 25" bar)...



And a set of Big Dawgs!


----------



## MofoG23 (Apr 19, 2011)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> MofoG23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy 10k!


----------



## Danno77 (Apr 20, 2011)

MofoG23 said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL, don't encourage him! What a post whore... (Jay, how the heck did you get so many posts so fast?!?!?)


----------



## smokinj (Apr 20, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> MofoG23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



361 with dawgs and a big bar thats worth 10k post!


----------

